# Starting to get nervous. Also...



## katesnap (Sep 28, 2010)

I'm starting to get really nervous for my surgery Wednesday. I dont even know of what specifically. Maybe just the whole thing.

Also I'm so sick of hearing "oh I know someone who had their thyroid removed, it's not a big deal.". It is actually a big deal to me. I'm not getting a tooth pulled. I'm having major surgery and removing and organ that may be cancerous. How is that not a big deal? I hate when people minimize things in an effort to be "comforting". It's not comforting. It's annoying.

In other news my nodule is starting to feel like its choking me. Especially when i lay down. So it's a good thing I already have a surgery scheduled.

Also, I've been having hot flashes and night sweats for the last 6 weeks or so. Could this be related to nodule? All of my bloodwork is normal and there's no other explaination.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

katesnap said:


> I'm starting to get really nervous for my surgery Wednesday. I dont even know of what specifically. Maybe just the whole thing.
> 
> Also I'm so sick of hearing "oh I know someone who had their thyroid removed, it's not a big deal.". It is actually a big deal to me. I'm not getting a tooth pulled. I'm having major surgery and removing and organ that may be cancerous. How is that not a big deal? I hate when people minimize things in an effort to be "comforting". It's not comforting. It's annoying.
> 
> ...


Yes; it could be related. Thyroxine is a hormone and when that is whacked, usually the other hormones are in some way affected as well.

Even if I was having a tooth pulled, that would be a big deal to me!! It's part of our bodies.

I am with you on this. You have every right to feel the way you do. It's your body; it's your mind and most of all it's your feelings.


----------



## desrtbloom (May 23, 2010)

Hi!

You will do great. I was scared too. It is normal. I can honestly say though that my fear was a lot worse than what I actually went through and experienced. I think we all get ourselves worked up thinking the worst. It is a major surgery, but you might try and focus on the end result which will be feeling sooooooooooo much better! I was so very ill and I look back and I honestly don't know how I could have gonna on in that state without the surgery. The surgery was the best choice and has make such a huge difference in my life.

So try and keep your eye on the prize and that is to get your health back! Saying a prayer for you to find peace in your decision and a successful surgery and recovery.

As for the hot flashes and sweating, are you possibly menopausal? I was when everything hit me and so I also was put on hormone replacement for that. You might have your levels checked.

Keep us updated hon. :hugs:


----------



## laliwheels (Jul 6, 2012)

Katie, I'm right there with you. That's how I felt when I layed down I was always choking. I had mine all removed yesterday morning. I can already feel the difference laying Down. Dr. Said it was huge. No wonder I was having issues. Still in hospital waiting for another calcium test and I have one drain that he might take out and I can be home tonight. Good luck, Laurie


----------



## adagio (Jun 25, 2012)

My surgery is on Thursday, and I know how you feel! I'm very nervous, too, but I've found peace in knowing that I'm doing the right thing. I'm trying to stay focused on how great it's gonna be to get my life back (whether this thing is cancer or not), and how great it will feel to NOT have this thing pressing on my trachea!

Yeah, this is major surgery. I'm nervous as heck, too... As I've said to a few others having theirs removed in August, I'll be right behind you! Praying for you - for peace, and for a GREAT experience and outcome!


----------



## katesnap (Sep 28, 2010)

Thank you for your replies.

I don't think I'm menopausal? I'm 31. But I suppose it's possible.

All my thyroid levels are normal. That's why I'm perplexed about the hot flashes. Oh well, I guess we'll see what happens!


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

Do your hot flashes and night sweats include your heart racing/a feeling of anxiety? That could be your thyroid being out of whack and "dumping" hormones into your system. Mine does that every once in a while, sometimes it lasts a few minutes, sometimes it lasts a few hours or days, but it feels like a hot flash-anxiety attack.

And just ignore those people who tell you thyroid surgery is "no big deal". It's a major surgery and you're under anesthesia--that's a pretty big deal! I'll bet they'd be singing a different tune if the tables were turned and they were the ones facing surgery! They are probably just trying to help, but you're allowed to be scared and anxious (even though I'm sure it will be fine). Good luck!


----------



## katesnap (Sep 28, 2010)

No, I do get anxiety, but not with hot flashes.


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

Hello! It is really normal to be nervous, don't worry about it too much. I was nervous this last time, even though I really wanted it out. I told everyone in the medical field I met in the hospital that I was nervous! I asked a lot of questions. My husband rolled his eyes at some of them.

I hope you have prepared your nest for comfort to recoup. It is really not that bad. Get something that makes you feel comfy and some v-neck shirts.

You'll be amazed at how much better you will feel. Best to you!


----------



## katesnap (Sep 28, 2010)

yeah, my cleaning lady is coming the day before surgery, and i'm organizing everything this week so my mom can help with the baby.

what else should i do to prepare?


----------



## kadalikay (Aug 16, 2012)

Hunny,
Give your concerns to God. He will comfort you. I had my TT 5 days ago. I was diagnosed with follicular variant of papillary cancer. I am so glad it is out of my body. I won't say I wasn't nervous, but having had many surgeries before, I knew what to expect. Make sure you ask for anti nausea medications. It will make all the difference in your recovery. My surgeon said I was lucky because I have a very long neck. My incision was so much smaller than I anticipated, so much smaller that I didn't need a drain tube!! ( It is about 3 1/2 to 4 inches). I have not been in much pain at all. Stiff neck, but not pain. The weirdest thing to me is a sensation of my skin feeling fake on my chin and on my cheeks. I imagine it is from them pushing my nerves around in my neck. It is almost a feeling of pins and needles that is almost gone. I only had to stay in the hospital one night. My calcium was a tad low, but nothing I couldn't manage at home. My deviated septum surgery was 100 times worse. My neck is tight, but it is nothing compared to the peace I have in knowing that that mass is out of me. I would do it a thousand times over. I will keep you in my prayers.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

I don't think you should view the "its no big deal" comments as meaning that the surgery us minor. Rather, I think people, including myself, say things like that because for most people, the recovery is very easy with minimal pain. I mean, I don't think you want us all to be saying "yeah, you'll be bed ridden for weeks and you'll need lots of pain meds!"


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

Glad the house will be tidy and someone there to help care for your baby. The anti-nausea med tip is a good one. Best to you!


----------



## Texaschick (May 26, 2012)

Hi Kate,

How are you feeling? I understand about being nervous - every one here knows where you are coming from...I am going to be one of those that say "its not that bad"...my experience wasn't AT ALL...Of course I was nervous but the closer it got the calmer I became. I had a million and one questions! Instead of dreading it with each day I think I started welcoming it...I felt really bad and if surgery was the means to feeling better...well it is what it is...and I had to do it.

This is going to be behind you. You are in great hands every moment. You are being held in everyone's thoughts and prayers. You will do wonderful!

Do have lots of v-neck t-shirts ready! I received wonderful tips from all these good people - and they so know what they are talking about...You are going to do great!

hugs


----------



## Julia65 (Aug 7, 2012)

Hi Kate,

We are kind of in the same boat, you and me! I am having my TT done on Sept 18th. I am getting nervous too and understand about the comments.

I also have kids that I am worried about. I have been busily getting their schedules in order (2 in school). I also have a nursing baby. She is 10 months old and still nurses about 4 times per day. I am SO sad to wean her before either of us is ready!!! She has never taken a bottle, so I am working on giving her a bottle.

Keep us updated on your progress. It's hard to be on the receiving end of help, but take it easy while recovering so that your scar will heal nicely. Let people help you!


----------

